
Ask HN: Build vs. buy? Or: How many logins are too much? - andy_adams
I&#x27;m a (software dev) contractor who has taken over IT operations for a services-based medical company with a mobile team that goes to customer locations.<p>I have built a custom web app for their business which handles the &quot;core&quot; of what they do. They often need new functionality to help employees do a better job, and every time this comes up I&#x27;m torn between building &amp; buying. Some examples of functionality they&#x27;ve requested:<p>* Job dispatching (built into the web app)<p>* Time tracking for employees (bought 3rd-party software)<p>* Team communication (bought)<p>* Invoicing (built into the web app, due to custom processes)<p>* Managing a warehouse of supplies (bought)<p>I&#x27;m now faced with a new problem: Keeping track of expensive equipment that must change hands between employees.<p>None of our existing software handles this, so I&#x27;m stuck on build vs. buy.<p>On one hand: Employees already manage 4 logins for various services, so I&#x27;m hesitant to add another.<p>On the other hand: I&#x27;d like to avoid adding complexity to our existing software if it isn&#x27;t necessary.<p>I work alone, so I&#x27;m reaching out to HN to see if there are any good resources, experiences, evaluation frameworks, etc. for making this decision for small businesses. Evaluating which is &quot;better&quot; feels like a shot in the dark. Thank you!
======
Dryken
Not a direct response but for the multiple login problem have you considered
using some kind of ldap like active directory ?

~~~
andy_adams
I have not, but thanks for the suggestion. I don't have much experience here,
but I was under the impression that Active Directory was for Windows networks.

A detail I didn't include in my original post is that the primary devices used
are Android tablets & phones. I don't know much about ldap in the mobile
context (or in general, to be honest).

~~~
Dryken
although active directory is installed on windows, many library allow to use
it as a source of truth for authentication. But of course your apps need to be
compatible with it (and if you don't want to install AD any other LDAP would
work too if the apps are compatible).

Good luck with your search :)

